# A different kind of close up photography



## Railphotog (Jun 20, 2011)

I got back into my hobby of model railroading about 30 years ago with the idea of using my other hobby of photography to take photos of models I made. To get in really close I adapted an article I saw in a hobby magazine to add a pinhole aperture to a 28mm wide angle lens. This worked especially well with my film cameras for many years.

Converting to a DLSR meant my 28mm lens would be about 56mm on a crop sensor DLSR, losing most of the effectiveness of the pinhole adaptation. I figured I needed an extreme wide angle lens to get in close with my DSLR. I found a Tamron 11-18mm lens on a local online site for a good price, and it seems to work fairly well.

Here's one of my HO scale (1/87 scale) machine shop taken with this lens:







The model building is 10 inches square.

Here's how I took the photo:







I use up to three lamps to get lots of light into the model, which I made with large windows and skylights to allow the interior to be well lighted.

I scratchbuilt the model, including the larger machines.  I combine my two hobbies and have had a great time at it too!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 20, 2011)

Mad skills.   :thumbsup:

I guess my only nit would be how the rails "just end" in the back of the image.


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2011)

Really outstanding modelling skills there!
And great to see such a well photographed studio bit of work -


----------



## jake337 (Jun 20, 2011)

Theres even sawdust in there around the saw.  Money!


----------



## 889Media (Jun 20, 2011)

The details in your model is awesome! The photo in it self is good, but seeing the actual size of the building it makes it even better  Good job!


----------



## Jason_Moore (Jun 20, 2011)

this is really interesting. nice!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 20, 2011)

The photo is great, but it is nothing compared to your attention to detail and workmanship with the model.  Incredibly good, all the way around.  Genius.


----------



## cnutco (Jun 20, 2011)

Detail is WoW!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## digital flower (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 20, 2011)

I can totally appreciate the scale and attention to detail. Just, WoW!


----------



## Rekd (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh, the good old days where every machine ran from the same motor, driven by belts and shafts. Excellent model, but have that foreman get someone to sweep that floor!


----------



## NikonME (Jun 20, 2011)

Great picture. Superb craftmanship. I am suprised no one noticed that your "How its done" photo is swapped horizonally. I was trying to figure out why the lighting didn't match the direction.


----------

